
Facebook Pledged Crackdown on Vaccine Misinformation. Then Not Much Happened - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-pledged-crackdown-on-vaccine-misinformation-then-not-much-happened-11559243847
======
gshdg
Not much happened except, you know, a measles outbreak that’s killed several
people. But nbd, right, Zuck?

